

Poe's Law - pook
http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Poes_Law

======
novum
Poe's Law is a staple in just about every religion/philosophy forum I've ever
visited, especially when a new poster comes along.

It's easy to come across as suspiciously Poe-like on the Internet. Double
credit to Colbert for pulling it off on TV.

------
hoelle
Stephen Colbert is a good example. Seen a few people not realize he's a
satirist right away.

~~~
warfangle
Seen an entire reception planning system not realize he was a satirist.

See: 2006 whitehouse correspondent's dinner.

~~~
aston
The Whitehouse Correspondent's Dinner invites comedians knowingly. Wanda Sykes
was a speaker for Obama's first one.

~~~
jbooth
Yeah, but they usually don't brazenly humiliate the President and the entire
Washington press corps simultaneously.

------
t00sha
and it does not apply to liberal ideas, does it? Remember PETA sent this thing
to catch flies when Obama killed a fly on air with his bare hand? I'd say it's
joke, but it's on their website:
<http://blog.peta.org/archives/2009/06/obama_and_the_f.php>

~~~
philwelch
I've never seen it applied to liberal ideas but I'm sure it's possible. Part
of the problem is that English speakers (and Americans) are far enough to the
right of the rest of the world that you can actually find earnest and serious
proponents of far-left ideas that, to English speakers, are absolutely insane.

------
natep
americaspeakingout.com is filled with examples of this law in action.

~~~
dandelany
"I propose a constitutional amendment that solidifies the fact that America is
a Christian Nation to counteract the liberals assertation that it is not. "

Q.E.D.

------
rms
My favorite example: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvVAV09-dQ8>

------
oozcitak
This instantly reminded me of Pastafarianism: <http://www.venganza.org/>

